# My smoker is junk



## bruce1 (Sep 3, 2017)

I bought a new electric smoker, I have always used charcoal smokers. I have been smoking for years and everything usually turns out pretty good. Everybody was telling me electric is the way to go because you said it and forget it, so I bought a Char-Broil digital electric smoker the black one without the window in it. I read the instructions and followed them the first time I used it. For some reason I couldn't get it above 145 degrees after it preheated, I called customer service they told me that the directions were printed wrong. They told me that after I preheat it I have to shut it off then turn it back on and set it to the temperature that I wanted, well that didn't work. I called them back and talked to a supervisor and he told me that was wrong completely wrong. So they told me I might have something wrong with it, they sent me a new thermostat a heating element and a meat probe. I installed all of them and tried it again still it didn't work, there was very little to none smoke coming out of it. Then I talked to a woman who said she knew all about these smokers from customer service she told me I wasn't using it right, by this time I'm starting to lose my temper, I've seen friends use their electric smokers a different kind of course and they work great. She says try preheating it longer than you should and it already has to preheat for 40 minutes she said try it for like 50 minutes and turn the temperature up higher after you preheat it to get the wood to start to smoke and then turn it down when it starts going good, that didn't work either. Char-Broil sent me a new smoker after I cut the cord off of the old one and send it back, I tried it today for the first time with no food in it, and this one doesn't work either. They told me in the beginning that you have to have the probe plugged into the jack at all times or it will not work that does not matter because it still doesn't work. I would like to know if anybody has any suggestions out there that have this kind of smoker because I just can't seem to get this thing to work right. Every once in awhile I will get something that turns out good but for the most part, it doesn't work. I would appreciate anybody suggestions


----------



## gary s (Sep 5, 2017)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum from a beautiful sunny day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web.**   Lots of               great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*         Gary*


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 5, 2017)

bruce1 said:


> I bought a new electric smoker, I have always used charcoal smokers. I have been smoking for years and everything usually turns out pretty good. Everybody was telling me electric is the way to go because you said it and forget it, so I bought a Char-Broil digital electric smoker the black one without the window in it. I read the instructions and followed them the first time I used it. For some reason I couldn't get it above 145 degrees after it preheated, I called customer service they told me that the directions were printed wrong. They told me that after I preheat it I have to shut it off then turn it back on and set it to the temperature that I wanted, well that didn't work. I called them back and talked to a supervisor and he told me that was wrong completely wrong. So they told me I might have something wrong with it, they sent me a new thermostat a heating element and a meat probe. I installed all of them and tried it again still it didn't work, there was very little to none smoke coming out of it. Then I talked to a woman who said she knew all about these smokers from customer service she told me I wasn't using it right, by this time I'm starting to lose my temper, I've seen friends use their electric smokers a different kind of course and they work great. She says try preheating it longer than you should and it already has to preheat for 40 minutes she said try it for like 50 minutes and turn the temperature up higher after you preheat it to get the wood to start to smoke and then turn it down when it starts going good, that didn't work either. Char-Broil sent me a new smoker after I cut the cord off of the old one and send it back, I tried it today for the first time with no food in it, and this one doesn't work either. They told me in the beginning that you have to have the probe plugged into the jack at all times or it will not work that does not matter because it still doesn't work. I would like to know if anybody has any suggestions out there that have this kind of smoker because I just can't seem to get this thing to work right. Every once in awhile I will get something that turns out good but for the most part, it doesn't work. I would appreciate anybody suggestions


Man... sounds like a tough start with that smoker.. so your saying you still can not get it over 145 inside? You put another thermometer in there to verify?

:welcome:

You may want to try it with no water in the pan to see if temps change.  The weather messes with those too. 
As for the smoke, most people buy an extra tray that sits in the bottom and holds sawdust or pellets. You light it and get it going outside the smoker first. You can get stuff to put around the door to seal it better also. Try search in the menu and type on char broil electric. Probably has a dozen topics on temps.


Good luck.. maybe others can help that have one like that.


----------



## joe black (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm going to open a real can of worms here, but I have a headache and right now I really don't care.  You would not be having these problems if you had a good bed of coals and a few pre-heated splits.  I hear about the power going out or an element going out and I just reach for another piece of good old wood and sit back to enjoy some good aroma.

Sorry about that, guys.  I just couldn't help myself.  It's been a long time since I've jumped on the electric folks.    :yahoo:


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 5, 2017)

Stick burner in my 1 bedroom apartment? Where does the cord of wood go?


----------



## david r (Sep 6, 2017)

Damn man.  I got a char broil... pretty 50/50 on it.  Mine isnt digital,  its hard to maintain the temp...  but it does get hot!


----------

